# What happened to Mozilla?



## nac (Mar 28, 2014)

The latest build really sucks... For the past few weeks there is no option to pause the file downloading using videodownloadhelper plugin. Now, downloading file is not showing. Have to view them in history. No option to see the progress of download. Out of frustration I cancelled the download by force closing browser. To add fuel in the fire, when I started a new session, those cancelled downloads are downloading automatically. I have set browser not to remember anything. WTF!!! Not suppose to remember anything, it didn't stop there and go on downloading the things I cancelled. I couldn't stop it... I had to close the browser to stop downloading. But again, it will start on its own when I open the browser. Removed the plugin, no help. Run CCCleaner, no help. Checked the options and cleared the history, no help. Now, I can't even use the fxxxxx browser. It's really annoying...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2014)

Use Waterfox instead.Its really cool and does not annoy at all.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2014)

Waterfox?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

Chrome FTW!! 
Opera is good too!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2014)

OMG. I was on v27.0.1. And just to check on what version I was I clicked About Firefox. And now its downloading an update. :'(

HOW TO CANCEL THE DAMN UPDATE. Noooooooooooooooooooooo

If you don't hear any update from me soon, consider me offline. 

- - - Updated - - -

Update: My FF updated to 28.0. And just realized my downloads starts in IDM not in FF. 
So nvm the commotion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> OMG. I was on v27.0.1. And just to check on what version I was I clicked About Firefox. *And now its downloading an update. :'(
> 
> HOW TO CANCEL THE DAMN UPDATE. Noooooooooooooooooooooo*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 29, 2014)

Maxthon rules!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Waterfox?



it is advertised as 64 bit version of firefox. But it is really a ram hog.
also, it seems, mozilla had tried a 64 bit version of firefox but was not any better than the current 32bit. Probably the reason they have skipped the  64 bit public version.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> OMG. I was on v27.0.1. And just to check on what version I was I clicked About Firefox. And now its downloading an update. :'(
> 
> HOW TO CANCEL THE DAMN UPDATE. Noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> If you don't hear any update from me soon, consider me offline.




you can change it in the options tab.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Use Waterfox instead.Its really cool and does not annoy at all.


Hearing it for the first time.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Removed the plugin, no help.


Plugins? or you installed any new plugin recently that caused this issue?


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

there are many browsers like that based on firefox ^^


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> OMG. I was on v27.0.1. And just to check on what version I was I clicked About Firefox. And now its downloading an update. :'(
> 
> HOW TO CANCEL THE DAMN UPDATE. Noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



Unplug Internet


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is advertised as 64 bit version of firefox. But it is really a ram hog.
> also, it seems, mozilla had tried a 64 bit version of firefox but was not any better than the current 32bit. Probably the reason they have skipped the  64 bit public version.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ah thanks for the input mate.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 29, 2014)

If you are using any recent Windows version and a recent hardware configuration try Palemoon.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Unplug Internet



Oh yea. I will keep this tip in mind next time!


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2014)

Waterfox, Palemoon??? I haven't heard about these browsers before.


Flash said:


> Plugins? or you installed any new plugin recently that caused this issue?


No, new plugins.
Reset the browser, and it stopped those annoying downloads.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can change it in the options tab.



Does Chrome have the same option ?


----------



## Roopatg (May 26, 2014)

While coming to browser,I prefer to use Google chrome and torch browsers.These are very user friendly.


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

If it's giving this much problems then uninstall it! There are hell lot of browsers out there. Try Chrome.


----------



## srkmish (May 26, 2014)

Not using it anymore. Gave me a headache after not starting at all. Somehow i reset it in safe mode and was able to access. Now its not able to download anything or go to options. I checked for threads on internet. Few others had the same problem and i followed the steps outlined to no avail. Unreliable browser. Using chrome now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> OMG. I was on v27.0.1. And just to check on what version I was I clicked About Firefox. And now its downloading an update. :'(
> 
> HOW TO CANCEL THE DAMN UPDATE. Noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



To disable that

1. Type about:config in url and open.

2. Toggle app.update.enabled to false.


----------

